# its me again!!



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i know yall are wondering if ill ever shut up and leave yall alone ; but once again i have a question!!!! (-: i noticed today that one of the fake plants thats in with my betta, had a red object hanging off it... looks like a piece of his tail... so i took the fake plant out to make sure there is no more fine ripping... well this got me to worrying.... what if the other fake plants rip his fins to... so now im scared for my new friend.... do i take the plants out or leave them.... these plants where hanging above the bettas on an endcap at petsmart soo i just assumed they were betta safe.... thanks again for putting up with my relentless questions!!!! lol.... and thanks for all the help!!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Plastic plants can rip a betta's delicate tail. You want to go with either silk plants or real plants with a betta.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

take them crappy plastic plants out and toss them...then put some real ones in...like some java ferns..they darn near grow in the dark..get a small piece of driftwood and tie the plant on with thread...


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, since Bettas have really delicate fins, you want to be careful with what you put in their tank. Plants, decorations, rocks, etc. 
Easiest way to tell if it's safe is to take a piece of panty hose and run it over the object. If it snags at all, it's not safe for you Betta.

Like the others suggested. Get rid of the plastic ones and go with either silk or live plants. (I prefer silk, but plan on moving to a NPT soon.)

Here's a couple sites with some silk plants at a good price. 

Aquarium Guys
Marine and Reef

If your Bettas fin is ripped, you may want to get some Bettafix or Melafix to help him heal. 
Melafix is way stronger than Bettafix so maybe only use half doses of Melafix if you decide to use it.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Take the plants out!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My betta got ripped once on them. took em out immediately.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks like you have plenty of other tanks. Donate the plastic plants to one of those tanks, then get your betta a silk plant or two. They sell them next to the plastic plants and they will feel like fabric if you touch them. The silk plants should not rip a bettas fins, but it will still provide the look you want, and the shelter your betta will probably want.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

yea took two of the out that failed the pantyhose test... others should be safe now....


----------

